
Ask HN: Does using React while disliking FB create cognitive dissonance for you? - rblion
Just wondering. Never been in this situation before with a framework.
======
rococode
I like think of React as a project led by some open-source developers that
happens to be sponsored by Facebook. Even if I don't like the company, the
folks building out the code for React seem nice enough.

------
suff
Not at all. Microsoft is a horrible company, but C# is a brilliant (open
source, cross-platform) language. Facebook started in PHP. Never trust a
company that uses PHP.

~~~
rblion
This is how I feel but I'm just curious. Things are as polarized as the
Snowden leaks right now.

------
saintPirelli
If I was working with React it would, but I'm aware that this is a perfectly
irrational sentiment and I couldn't really defend it.

